# BFN with DE PGS tested. Next steps?



## Minou (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi all,

I just had my first FET cycle with DE at NGC Moscow. The embryo was PGS tested and there seemed to be no apparent issues with the lining. I did feel, however, that they didn't time the transfer properly, i.e. they scheduled a transfer prior to examining me and didn't do ovulation tests or checked my hormone levels before FET... I was not on any medication apart from vitamins and I ovulate naturally. So for me that poses a big question, whether the cycle failed due to poor timing or some other issues. 

When talking to the clinic I mentioned going through further tests before next attempt, in order to eliminate potential problems with lining or immune issues. As, understandably, I don't want to use all the embryos if some issues can be rectified.They said they couldn't offer anything else other than further attempts or surrogacy.

I obviously don't want to jump into surrogacy after one failed cycle, neither I have any money for it at the moment.

I would still prefer to do some additional investigation, as I have been always told that my infertility is perhaps due to the age factor. Since I've been using DE, that's no longer an issue. Where and what additional tests can be done?

Also, I've always been told that my follicles looked perfect and I had previously done FET with 4 top grade embryos with OE. My husband sperm is also very good. So maybe I could try surrogacy with own eggs if it's implantation issue??

I also don't feel like trying another cycle at the same clinic, as the treatment doesn't seem to be tailored to each patient. Shipping embryos to the UK is impossible due to anonymity laws.

I was thinking possibly moving embryos to another clinic abroad where they can offer further investigation and surrogacy, and perhaps I could try again with my own eggs+surrogacy, or DE FET before I move to DE+surrogacy. Or is it too much to expect from one clinic? I am scared to lose any possible connection with potential child either genetically or through pregnancy.

Any suggestions?


----------



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi I’m sorry to hear about your bfn. I also had 2 very bad DE transfers in Russia resulting in bfn’s, so am going elsewhere! It was such a hassle having to get visas as well! My embryos were pgs normal also. I would have thought giving another go with DE somewhere else before moving onto surrogacy might be worth thinking about? You could look into immune testing in case there are any implantation issues going on? I also always had good fertilisation rates & good embryos, so it’s hard to know what to do for the best sometimes - I guess you have to think about what’s likely to be most successful unless finances aren’t an issue. Good luck whatever you decide to do next   x


----------



## Minou (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi Strawberry,

Thank you for your reply. Do you mind telling which clinic you used in Russia? Have you Git any embryos left there as well and will be transporting them somewhere else, or starting from scratch elsewhere?


----------



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

NGC St Petersburg. Yes we have a pgs normal frozen embryo and 4 or 5 other untested ones! I had one quote of £1600 to transport them but I just don’t feel confident with that clinic now, so it looks like starting from scratch again. We used a guaranteed 12 egg programme and weirdly ended up with 13 frozen embryos! But of 8 pgs tested, only 3 were normal. The first 4 we got tested were all abnormal, then 3 normal. I’ve never had much luck with pgs!


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I am sorry to know your story. I can't help much, but once I came across a post of a woman who wrote, that she was recommended checking out vit D level, as it plays a huge role implantation. And I cannot understand approach of the clinic, not willing to dig deeper and find the reason of failure. Keep my fingers crossed for any decision of yours.


----------



## Minou (Jul 21, 2016)

Thank you for your reply, Strawberry.
The same clinic for me, just different location..

It is strange to end up with more embryos than eggs.. well, I assume that one pair or more would be identical twins.

£1600 is a lot... I suppose, I'd be looking to get more tests done either in the UK or Europe and will be making decisions based on finding.

It is very disheartening to be spending so much money and energy and not moving any further, even in terms of diagnosis((


----------



## Minou (Jul 21, 2016)

Thank you miamiamo.
Yes my vit D levels were checked at the initial consultation. Very defficient. I was told to take supplements prior to transfer. I don't know if my levels came up, as no blood test was redone before the transfer.


----------



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

Minou sorry it's all so expensive and you can't help feeling like you're stabbing in the dark sometimes   

I was on the strongest vit D spray you can get from Holland & Barrett, at the recommendation of clinics & an endocrinologist a couple of yrs ago. I'm not too worried at the moment as I'm getting more sun, but will continue the spray next time. My iron was a bit low, so I've stocked up on Floridian liquid iron as well. Good to look after yourself nutritionally as much as poss, whilst not getting too carried away, I'm sure it all helps


----------

